# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  I want to have a lucid dream about my crush♥

## glamDreamz

Hey. I know Ive posted that I have had a dream about my crush before. I really, really like him just not sure if he does & not ready to ask him just yet lol. I have dreams about him often, sometimes even lucid ones, cause I tend to think about him often & wish to dream about him. I want to have a lucid dream about him again,in the dream I would like that we either go out or he tells me he loves me, thats what usually happens when I have a dream about him.Ik it is kind of weird, but since I dont think we will ever date in real life I love having these kind of dreams.♥ Today I told my self im going to try and bring myself a lucid dream about him,so I have been constantly thinking about him "all day" and wrote down that I would like a dream with him etc. Will it work? Any tips? I just hope I wont dream about something else, because thats what sometimes happen to me when I think about something I want to dream about. Any tips anyways?  :smiley:  I also remember I once had a dream , it was random, he was not in it, but then it turnt out to be lucid and since I often think about wanting to have a dream with him in it, I told myself in the dream . "Let me go find my crush and tell him I love him." Since the lucid dream was in school I actually went & searched for him - and found him! Lol it was funny,though. So yea any tips?  :smiley:

----------


## gab

You can incubate regular dream by thinking what you want to dream about. And since this guy is something you think about often, he also shows up in your dreams often.

Same way you can influence a lucid dream. But even if your LD doesn't start with him, you can summon him. 

_***Moved to General Lucid***_

----------


## jsbender

I'm not able to summon people yet in my dreams, so the only times I find people I'm looking for is when I find myself in a place where I would expect that person to be in real life. I've never been able to make myself dream about something specific just by wanting to, but I notice that the things I think about most often are the things that keep showing up in my dreams, lucid and regular.

----------

